# Keyboard Shortcut for Exposure Changed!?



## JohnPhotography

Hi.  When in the Develop module, i frequently use the " - " and " + " keys to adjust exposure.  Not what the heck happened, but all of a sudden it now adjusts "black clipping"!

Any one have any idea how to remap the keys to revert back to exposure adjustment.

TIA


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi John, welcome to the forum!

Click on the Exposure slider label and it should switch back.


----------



## JohnPhotography

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi John, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Click on the Exposure slider label and it should switch back.



Thanks for the kind welcome "Queen"! 

When i click on the exposure slider, it just takes it back to center "0".  I need the keyboard shortcuts to revert back to " - " and " + ".  For some odd reason, it got switched to the black clipping shortcut.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Just a single click, not a double click.  It should become highlighted in lighter white. (if there's any such thing!!)


----------



## JohnPhotography

Victoria Bampton said:


> Just a single click, not a double click.  It should become highlighted in lighter white. (if there's any such thing!!)



yup, even a single click does nothing.  i'm not following how simply clicking on the slider can remap the keyboard shortcut key.


----------



## Mark Sirota

Because the shortcut isn't just for exposure -- it's for whichever slider has focus. You give a slider focus by (single-)clicking on its name, or by pressing the comma or period key to move up or down in the panel. When you do either of these, the selected slider name should turn white (instead of light grey) and a bezel should pop up explaining it.

Out of curiosity, does it work for you to hover over a slider (the slider itself, not the name) and adjust with the up and down arrow keys?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

John.

Click on the _label_.



The + and - keys aren't mapped to _exposure_. They are mapped to whichever slider has "focus".

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I understand there is a bug around those shortcuts when LR 4.1's set to PV2010, but I'm not sure of the details.  If it's still not working after all our 'how it's supposed to work' instructions, I'll dig out the details of the bug report.


----------



## JohnPhotography

Mark Sirota said:


> Because the shortcut isn't just for exposure -- it's for whichever slider has focus. You give a slider focus by (single-)clicking on its name, or by pressing the comma or period key to move up or down in the panel. When you do either of these, the selected slider name should turn white (instead of light grey) and a bezel should pop up explaining it.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does it work for you to hover over a slider (the slider itself, not the name) and adjust with the up and down arrow keys?





Hal P Anderson said:


> John.
> 
> Click on the _label_.
> 
> View attachment 2732
> 
> The + and - keys aren't mapped to _exposure_. They are mapped to whichever slider has "focus".
> 
> Hal





Victoria Bampton said:


> I understand there is a bug around those shortcuts when LR 4.1's set to PV2010, but I'm not sure of the details.  If it's still not working after all our 'how it's supposed to work' instructions, I'll dig out the details of the bug report.



thanks for all the help everyone!  

yes, i've single clicked the slides and even the "exposure" lable....to no avail.  

 in addition, i've tried to hover/click the mouse over another action and get the same "black clipping" adjustment as shown below. and yes, my cursor was hovering over the exposure slider when this screen shot was taken.

here's a screen shot..


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hmmmm, yes, I see what you mean.  I checked the bug report I was thinking of, and it was PV2010, not PV2012.  I think I'd try trashing preferences as a next port of call.  Instructions here: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...ow-do-i-delete-the-lightroom-preferences-file


----------



## erro

What if you adjust the exposure slider with the mouse? Will the +/- keys then adjust the exposure?


----------



## Jim Wilde

The more I look at the screenshot, the more I think a prefs reset is required. Notice the Sync and Reset buttons bottom-right are in the "Shift key held down" mode, was that because the shift key was indeed held down, or is it "stuck" like that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

TNG said:


> Notice the Sync and Reset buttons bottom-right are in the "Shift key held down" mode, was that because the shift key was indeed held down, or is it "stuck" like that?



That will have been the screenshot software shortcut.  I have to work round those all the time.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Ahh....a Mac thing.


----------



## Kiwigeoff

I had this and I believe it was trashing the Preferences that resolved it!!:crazy:


----------



## Mike Burnside

JohnPhotography said:


> Hi.  When in the Develop module, i frequently use the " - " and " + " keys to adjust exposure.  Not what the heck happened, but all of a sudden it now adjusts "black clipping"!
> 
> Any one have any idea how to remap the keys to revert back to exposure adjustment.
> 
> TIA



You probably worked it out some time back! But, hover over the exposure bar ('till it turns white) then toggle between all the sliders  by pressing the comma & full stop keys. The slider you changed to Exposure will stay changed


----------



## Owen

Do I understand correctly that there is no way to have a keyboard shortcut that will put focus on a specific slider?  (Lightroom generally seems designed intelligently and for flexibility, so I am mildly infuriated every time I have to take my hands off the keyboard to click on the word "exposure".) 

Thanks.

Owen.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Lightroom has so many functions that it is simply impossible to have keyboard shortcuts for each and every one of them.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

You may consider using a MIDI controller for this purpose. There are some options written especially for Lightroom, so google for 'lightroom midi controller' and you'll find plenty of information.


----------



## Owen

Thanks for the suggestion about the MIDI controller.

Re
>>Lightroom has so many functions that it is simply impossible to have keyboard shortcuts for each and every one of them.

Understood.  

I was asking about a keyboard shortcut to allow the user to adjust *Exposure.
*
It's hard for me to fathom why the program's designers felt that something like, say, "*Match Total Exposures*" (Ctl-Alt-Shift M) is worthy of a keyboard shortcut, but good 'ol *Exposure *requires reaching for a mouse.  

Owen.


----------



## Mike Burnside

Owen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about the MIDI controller.
> 
> Re
> >>Lightroom has so many functions that it is simply impossible to have keyboard shortcuts for each and every one of them.
> 
> Understood.
> 
> I was asking about a keyboard shortcut to allow the user to adjust *Exposure.
> *
> It's hard for me to fathom why the program's designers felt that something like, say, "*Match Total Exposures*" (Ctl-Alt-Shift M) is worthy of a keyboard shortcut, but good 'ol *Exposure *requires reaching for a mouse.
> 
> Owen.


To change the value of the actual slider currently modified by the + and _  keys, hover over the slider with your mouse and change to any of the values between 'exposure' and 'black' by toggling the comma (,) and stop (.) keys. - Honest! 
The + and _ keys will then modify that slider ad infinitum until you change it.


----------



## Owen

Yes, I'm aware of how it all functions - thanks. 

But what's being discussed is the inability to put focus on the exposure slider via keyboard shortcut. 

>>>
there is no way to have a keyboard shortcut that will put focus on a specific slider?
>>>


----------



## Johan Elzenga

No, there is no way.


----------

